# Great trip!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Alabama river N of Millers Ferry. Wife has had to help me up and down the hill and in and outta the boat, and I’m gonna be sore but it’s been a great couple days. 27 crappie Saturday, and 26 today. Only fishing a couple hours in the morning and afternoon. All fish caught casting 1/32 oz weedless jigs to cover. Most fish caught in 5-10’ of water. It felt good to feel the “thump” again so many times. Thanks to y’all who’ve been praying for me and I would ask y’all to please keep it up. Best case scenario is I can walk by New Years.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You got it.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Glad you caught a mess and had a good time. 

Praying for your recovery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Added pics


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell Yeah!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

slabs!!!!!!
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice pics and a nice mess of fish.
Looks like Dumplin had a good day as well.
Glad to see your health improving.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Where there is a will there is a way.....Happy you are out there. Loved the report and photos


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!! Glad your pup had a good time too!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm glad see you're able to fish again ! Nice !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

